

What Hackers Need - RKoutnik
http://recoding.blogspot.com/2013/03/what-hackers-need.html

======
karuneshkaushal
What you wrote might not be true for hackers everywhere, because different
places are moving at different pace. I say this because I am from India. For 1
teenage hacker here, I am sure you have 10 teenage hackers there (in US or
Europe I suppose), and we are like, more populous. But I suppose this kind of
stuff also has to do with a lot less people here having the "luxury" of having
computers, but that is for a different talk/chat/thread :-)

Out of the three things that you wrote, I can only relate to one.

I started programming after getting into college, and still I am sure, lots of
teenage hackers there (wherever you are) can very easily better me. Secondly,
I have not had the chance to have a mentor. (But I think hostilefork and other
guys in the Rebol room are changing it)

The third thing is, that I have worked at two different jobs for a period of
one-and-a-half years. And I understand what you mean by exposure to reality.
It means 2 things to me:

\- dealing with politics.

\- delivering despite the previous point.

And no matter how much I despise my two software jobs, I will say that the
people skills I learnt there were more important than the programming
experience. I no more work at a software job now, and I am not even sure if I
would really do one in the near and far future.

This is a fact that the way we are teaching hackers is not the right way, but
we are improving. Some places faster, some slower. Some places are moving
backwards, but it is tangential to your discussion. What I loved about your
post was that instead of enumerating 20,000 points on how the present hacker
education system, you said what you thought should be done. This is positive
thought, instead of passive thought.

:-)

~~~
RKoutnik
I too, only had one thing from the list (the job, coding for a company that
didn't understand programming). While I had access to computers from a young
age, I didn't have free access. I also didn't start seriously programming
until college either. I wish I could slap my younger self and tell him where
his priorities should lie.

This post was not intended to be a "Look at all these great things I've got"
but rather a discussion of how good hackers come to be. I feel incredibly
inadequate when I read about people like Drew Huston, who started coding at 5.
All I can do is keep moving forward.

Glad you liked it!

~~~
karuneshkaushal
So, you have made me realize something.

First of all, I should mention right now that I fully take your "theory" of 3
things to be true.

I think it is very, very difficult to have all 3 things. Most people would be
lucky to have 1, really lucky to have any 2 and really, really lucky to have
all 3.

But.... here comes the internet. IMO the net is a very good open resource for
learning and programming. Just take our very own Rebolbot as an example. And
like I mentioned earlier, you can easily find guidance from better people
here.

Btw, I love your writing. Not read the whole of your blog, but I love it. Keep
writing, keep enjoying it

:-)

